# mk3 2.0 aba engine ecu pin#



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

does anybody know the pin# 1-68 on the ecu? i have the ecu but info on each pin. its on the connector side. can anybody help.


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

whats the ecu number , if i may ask what are u up to? lol


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

heres a site with a diagram showing the pinouts and colours http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/techset/index.htm

heres pinouts for obd1 and 2 http://www.selendesigntech.com/xECUPinouts.aspx


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

i dont have the connector housing, the connector has the pin#. the ecu i have doen't have the number of the pins.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

sorry, just not sure exactly what you're trying to ask. are you asking how many pins there should be for the T-connector going into the ECU?


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

never mind found what i am looking for.


----------

